# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Grenzebach Maschinenbau GmbH, Hamlar, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Grenzebach Maschinenbau GmbH

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Friction Stir Welding by Grenzebach 

Published on Sep 30, 2012




> Robotic friction stir welding (FSW) allows joining metals, alloys or even metallic ceramics with higher efficiency and flexibility and at significantly reduced cost compared to classical FSW concepts or alternative welding processes.

----------

